# Lohnt sich eine SSD?



## KlawWarYoshi (11. November 2009)

Sehr geehrte Communty  (schleim)
ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören,
ob sich eine SSD, speziell die *80GB X-25M postville von Intel *lohnt?
oder sind die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile eurer Meinung nach den Preis nicht wert?
vorallem die Frage ist es möglich z.B. spielstände von einer anderen Platte als C zu laden
weil sonst werden die 80Gb vllt doch was knapp (Windows 7, soll ja iwie möglich sein 
andere speicherorte den bibliotheken hinzufügen, aber wie reagieren die anwendungen hierauf?
hat das vllt schon jemand erfahrungen mit?) 

die SSD käme wahrscheinlich in folgendes System:

Core i7- 920
12 GB DDR3
2 GTX 260

Win7 Prof. 64-bit


----------



## Maschine311 (11. November 2009)

*AW: lohnt siche eine SSD?*

Ansich sind die verdammt gut, aber z.Zt. finde ich sie P/L technisch noch zu teuer. Sobald mal die SSd so um 160GB bezahlbar werden hole ich mir auch sofort eine, aber 80GB sind mir zu klein sogar nur für ne OS Platte und zudem finde ich halt den Preis einfach noch zu teuer.


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: lohnt siche eine SSD?*

Ich persönlich würde noch 1 Jahr oder so mit SSDs warten.
Dann sind die auch um einiges billiger.
Momentan würde ich entweder ne "normale" schnelle platte nehmen oder die Superschnelle VelociRaptor


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Ja würde ich auch sagen noch warten.
Hat ja bis heute auch ohne ssd gefunzt.
Später wenn es biliger ist kannst Du evtl einen SSD Raidverbund für das gleiche Geld machen.


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

Hattest du schonmal nen Vergleich zwischen HDD und SSD?
Ich leider auch nicht, würde mich allerdings mal sehr interessieren abseits von Benchmarks und Tests den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil selbst zu spüren.
Allerdings warte ich Moment auch noch ab, so bis nächsten Sommer. Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt erst ne neue Graka.

Hoffe bis dahin ist das Ganze noch etwas ausgereifter, es gibt momentan doch noch einiges was es zu berücksichtigen gilt.


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Ja die ssd lesen im Schnitt mit 220MB/s und ne normale HDD mit ca. 120MB/s
Schreiben SSD ca mit 100MB/s und ne HDD ca.60-80MB/s


----------



## TroyAnner (11. November 2009)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie es dann mit sata3 ausschaut


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

sowieso klasse das es die kabel jetzt schon gibt


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Woher sollen wir wissen ob für dich eine SSD lohnenswert ist? Das kannst nur du selbst entscheiden.
Wenn du eine schnelle Bootzeit und schnelle Programmstarts haben willst, und das System sofort reagieren soll, dann ist die Antwort klar.




rabit schrieb:


> Ja die ssd lesen im Schnitt mit 220MB/s und ne normale HDD mit ca. 120MB/s
> Schreiben SSD ca mit 100MB/s und ne HDD ca.60-80MB/s


Das ist ja nicht das besondere an SSDs. 220Mb\s ist ja auch nur das sequentielle Lesen. Dieses benötige ich zumindest sogut wie nie. 50MB\s würden locker ausreichen. 
Die Random Zugriffe sind doch das wichtige...


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Achso ich dachte die Zugriffszeiten wären das sorry.
Und was sind dann Ranomzeiten oder wie und wann wirken die?


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

Die Daten sagen natürlich, das SSDs schneller sind, schon logisch.
Nur weil ich selber noch keine habe, würde ich den Schub mal gerne selbst erleben, wenn Windows auf einmal innerhalb weniger Sekunden bereit ist.
Also der praktische Vorteil und nicht nur der "theoretische" ist das, was letztendlich zählt.


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte die Zugriffszeiten wären das sorry.
> Und was sind dann Ranomzeiten oder wie und wann wirken die?


Seit wann ist Mb\s eine Zeiteinheit 
Zugriffszeiten sind in ms angegeben. Diese ist fast bei allen SSDs 0,1ms.
Die Random Lesegeschwindigkeit ist jedoch das Aussagekräftigste, denn diese zeigt die Bandbreite bei einer bestimmen Blockgröße.
Z.B. bei 4kb Blocks 40MB. Festplatten sind hier meist unter 1Mb\s



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Die Daten sagen natürlich, das SSDs schneller sind, schon logisch.
> Nur weil ich selber noch keine habe, würde ich den Schub mal gerne selbst erleben, wenn Windows auf einmal innerhalb weniger Sekunden bereit ist.
> Also der praktische Vorteil und nicht nur der "theoretische" ist das, was letztendlich zählt.


Diese beiden Videos zeige ich ganz gerne um die Geschwindigkeit in der Praxis zu verdeutlichen:
YouTube - WD Raptor vs Intel X25-M, programs
YouTube - WD Raptor vs Intel X25-M, booting


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

Beim booten wars jetzt nicht so eindrucksvoll, aber der Programmstart, ui ui ui


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Bei booten geht auch ne Menge zeit von der Hardware Initialisierung flöten. Da gibts nicht viel aufzuholen.


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

Jup, vorallem ist die WD doch noch etwas schneller als die anderen Festplatten.


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Bisschen schon. Aber jetzt wo es SSDs gibt ist es schwachsinnig sich ne Raptor zu holen. Viel günstiger sind sie ja auch nicht.
Immo ist die beste Kombination ne flotte SSD mit mit 64-160gb je nach bedarf und ne 2TB Festplatte mit 5400rpm, die dann schön stromsparend und leise ist.


----------



## Mr.Maison (11. November 2009)

Also für Spiele lohnt sich das nicht. Da verkürzen sich nur die Ladezeiten. Bei den Kapazitäten von den SSD´s ist da nicht alzuviel platz für mehrere Spiele.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. November 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten^^
würde jtzt noch gerne wissen ob es möglich wäre
dokumente etc wo anders zu speichern...
so das Anwendungen es erkennen?


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Also für Spiele lohnt sich das nicht. Da verkürzen sich nur die Ladezeiten. Bei den Kapazitäten von den SSD´s ist da nicht alzuviel platz für mehrere Spiele.


Für mich ist es zumindest mehr als ausreichend (80gb). So ~15 dicke Spiele passen schon.  



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> danke für die schnellen antworten^^
> würde jtzt noch gerne wissen ob es möglich wäre
> dokumente etc wo anders zu speichern...
> so das Anwendungen es erkennen?


Windows? Eigene Dateien Ordner kannste überall hin verschieben. Das wird automatisch registriert. Zumindest kann ich das bei Windows XP bestätigen. Bei Linux ist klar, /home Verzeichnis kann man auch überall hinlegen..


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Für mich berchtigt das immer noch nicht den hohen Preis.
Falls das Video kein Fake ist, ist es schon eindrucksvoll.


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Natürlich ist das kein Fake. Ich kann dir auch so eins machen. Solche Videos gibts massenhaft bei Youtube. Die Programme starten sich auf klick. Wenn du mehrere öffnest bleibt nichts hängen, es geht einfach immer weiter.


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Ok dann wird die nächste Investition in eine SSD gehen.
Sag mal wirkt sich das auch evtl im Benchmarking ala 3d06 oder Vantage?


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. November 2009)

Ich habe auch schon an eine SSD Platte gedacht, aber finde denn Preis auch zu hoch. Wenn dann wollte ich mir eine 128 GB Platte hollen die sind vorallen zuteuer. Mein rat mindestens ein Jahr noch warten oder nur kleine Platten kaufen.


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Ok dann wird die nächste Investition in eine SSD gehen.
> Sag mal wirkt sich das auch evtl im Benchmarking ala 3d06 oder Vantage?



Hoffentlich garnicht, denn dann wären solche Benchmarks eine Fehlkonstruktion. Die sollen doch nicht irgendwelche Ladezeiten erzeugen, wo von Festplatte/SSD gelesen wird. In erster Linie soll da die Rechenleistung von CPU/GPU getestet werden.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. November 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich garnicht, denn dann wären solche Benchmarks eine Fehlkonstruktion. Die sollen doch nicht irgendwelche Ladezeiten erzeugen, wo von Festplatte/SSD gelesen wird. In erster Linie soll da die Rechenleistung von CPU/GPU getestet werden.



die Benchmarks werden davon ja auch nicht beeinflusst 
läd höchstens schneller..^^

einzige Benchmark wo es was bringt ist der PcMark HDD-Test


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Jo, bei 3DMark wird auch wirklich solange geladen bis alles komplett im Ram ist. Da wird später 0 mehr nachgeladen, sonst würde das die Ergebnisse ja extrem verfälschen.


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Jo leuchtet ein.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2009)

Anders sieht es allerdings beim PCMark aus, da spielen die Ladezeiten eine sehr große Rolle und ohne SSD (oder gleich I-Ram) ist da kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen.


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

PCMark ist auch mehr ein "Overall" Benchmark um die Praxisgeschwindigkeit in alllen mögliche Sachen zu verdeutlichen, wenn ich es richtig weis.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2009)

Eben, und ähnlich wie ich "fühlt" der PC Mark dass so eine SSD doch einen enormen Unterschied in der Praxisgeschwindigkeit macht  .

Ich will meine Postville jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.
Wo das Problem bei 80GB liegt sehe ich auch nicht wirklich. Für Windows, die wichtigsten Programme und ein paar Spiele reichen die immer noch. Ich hab z.B. noch 37GB frei und dabei sogar Dragon Age auf der SSD installiert.


----------



## Ecle (11. November 2009)

Jo, meine ist noch etwas voller. 20gb noch frei mit etlichen Programmen. An Spielen ist grad die Orange Box drauf mit Steam (~20gb?) und sonst noch Bioshock und Gothic 3.
Eigene Dateien hab ich ausgelagert, das spart schonmal einiges. Hibernate und Swap natürlich auch...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. November 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Jo, meine ist noch etwas voller. 20gb noch frei mit etlichen Programmen. An Spielen ist grad die Orange Box drauf mit Steam (~20gb?) und sonst noch Bioshock und Gothic 3.
> Eigene Dateien hab ich ausgelagert, das spart schonmal einiges. Hibernate und Swap natürlich auch...



wo kann man das auslagern denn einstellen?
und verkraften das die anwendungen? also das die spielstände nicht unter
C: User/X/ Documents sind?

wenn ja dann überleg ich mal wo ich 200 oken her krieg 
will einer vllt etwas corsair ddr2 ram kaufen?


----------



## Dr.House (12. November 2009)

Kann die Platte nur empfehlen. Man merkt den Turbo-Efekt überall.

Angefangen mit Booten, über Programmstarts bis hinzu Surfen, geht alles sofort nach dem Mausklick.

Im Vergleich zu einer Samsung F3 Platte ist der Unterschied klar zu spüren.


Kaufempfehlung von mir


----------



## NIUBEE (12. November 2009)

Hat jemand schon mal zwei SSD ausprobiert, d.h. eine System, eine Games, eine normale HDD für Daten?


----------



## SESOFRED (12. November 2009)

NIUBEE schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal zwei SSD ausprobiert, d.h. eine System, eine Games, eine normale HDD für Daten?



Für Games lohnt sich die Anschaffung nicht wirklich da reicht auch ne normale Festplatte. Wenn du dir 2 anschaffen willst dann erstelle Dir doch ein Raid!
Geht bestimmt ab wie Schmits Katze


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (12. November 2009)

Auf jedenfall ist sie enorm leiser gegenüber einer HDD Festplatte


----------



## Ecle (12. November 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> wo kann man das auslagern denn einstellen?
> und verkraften das die anwendungen? also das die spielstände nicht unter
> C: User/X/ Documents sind?


Unter Vista hab ich keine Ahnung, aber bei XP kann man den Eigene Dateien Ordner einfach verschieben, wird automatisch erkannt der neue Ort. Alle neuen Savegames usw...werden dann dort abgelegt.


SESOFRED schrieb:


> Für Games lohnt sich die Anschaffung nicht wirklich da reicht auch ne normale Festplatte


Auch bei den Ladezeiten limitiert die Festplatte. Ram ist eh schnell genug. Aber extra für Games eine SSD zu kaufen halte ich auch für Unfug. Eine 80-160gb sollte eigentlich reichen.


Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall ist sie enorm leiser gegenüber einer HDD Festplatte


Jo, komplett lautlos und auch keine Vibrationen. Außerdem liegt der Stromverbrauch im Milliwatt bereich, da spart man so 10Watt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. November 2009)

ok wenn hier alle so davon schwärmen, werde ich mal versuchen die 200 euronen aufzutreiben 
was empfehlt ihr denn die Intel X25-M Postville (später wieder mit Trim )
oder eine Corsair P64?


----------



## Ecle (12. November 2009)

Informier dich und entscheide dann nach deiner Meinung, warum willst du unsere hören?
Anandtech ist eine gute Quelle:
AnandTech: Storage Section


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

@Ecle
Du vertreibst etwa nicht die SSD?


----------



## derLordselbst (13. November 2009)

Ich kann eine SSD auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. 

Ich habe die 160 iger Postville und genieße jeden Tag die Startzeiten von Programmen.

Spiele kommen auf meine Systemplatte nur die, die ich online spiele. Für "normale" offline-Spiele reicht eine Festplatte.


----------



## BlackShadow (13. November 2009)

Genügt eine 60GB SSD für das Windows 7 alleine ?


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Also ich habe mit Vista64 schon 91Gig belegt..uiiuiui?
Schau nach wie deine SYS Platte grad belegt ist und richte dich danach würde ich mit meinem jugendlichem Leichtsinn sagen.


----------



## Ecle (13. November 2009)

91GB? 
Mit Linux kommt ich mit 4Gb und 256Mb Ram gut aus. 
Windows ist aber auch ein Speicherfresser geworden...
XP sind bei mir etwa 10Gb mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Vor allem Mein SYS ist ca vor 2Mon neu aufgesetzt worden.??


----------



## SESOFRED (14. November 2009)

Ich Habe bei meinem Vista 64 ca 45 Gb auf meiner X25-m belegt
inkl. Word Exel usw.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. Dezember 2009)

ich hab etwas 50GB
mit Windows, Treibern, Office und Photoshop sowie browsern etc belegt 
werde den benutzerordner aber nochmal auslagern 
die kleine Postville sollte auf jeden Fall reichen!

wie sieht es mit der Firmware aus
gibt es bei Intel schon eine korrigierte Firmware?
oder sollte man deshalb lieber auf Corsair setzen?


----------



## underloost (28. Dezember 2009)

vll. hilft dir das hier weiter 

Korrigierter Updater für Postville-SSDs verfügbar - 02.12.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. Dezember 2009)

underloost schrieb:


> vll. hilft dir das hier weiter
> 
> Korrigierter Updater für Postville-SSDs verfügbar - 02.12.2009 - ComputerBase



danke für den link 
also kann man wieder beruhigt intel kaufen..

hab corsair allerdings gefragt ob die mir eine schenken 
warte noch auf Reaktion


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

_ich hab da mal ´ne Frage und zwar: unterstützt das neue FirmwareUpdate von Intel für die X25-M Postville G2 nun auch wieder den Trim-Befehl?_


----------



## Dr.House (29. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, Trim wird mit der neuen Firmware unterstützt. Natürlich nur unter Win 7 

Intel rockt mein Rechner.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Dezember 2009)

@Doc House! Danke für die Antwort. Hab mir nämlich grad ´ne Intel Postville G2 bestellt und vorsorglich schonmal das neue Update runter geladen. Und ja ich besitze Win 7 Ultimate.


----------



## Plajer (30. Dezember 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speichermedien - Solid State Disk - SATA - Kingston SSDNow V Boot Drive 40 GB beste SSD ! also P/L technisch


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

Die hat nur in wenig zu wenig Platz.


----------



## netheral (31. Dezember 2009)

Würdet ihr sagen, dass für Windows 7 als Systemplatte eine 60 GB SSD hinkommen würde, nur rein hypothetisch. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, dass schon ein Vista 95 MB fressen kann.  Mein 7 64 Bit ist mit versehentlich in die Systempartition installiertem OpenOffice und einigen Kleinigkeiten sowie Virenprogrammen ca. 30 GB groß derzeit.

Wo das Thema hier schonmal angeschnitten wurde: Wie kann man es schaffen, dass Windows alle Programme automatisch auf einem anderen Laufwerk installiert? Und was ist mit bereits in Windows integrierten Programmen, die sich ja ebenfalls im Programm-Ordner befinden? Kann man das irgendwie mit einem Programm schon so installationsfähig auf eine DVD brennen, wie man es bei XP mit nLite konnte?


----------



## xEbo (31. Dezember 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen, dass für Windows 7 als Systemplatte eine 60 GB SSD hinkommen würde, nur rein hypothetisch. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, dass schon ein Vista 95 MB fressen kann.  Mein 7 64 Bit ist mit versehentlich in die Systempartition installiertem OpenOffice und einigen Kleinigkeiten sowie Virenprogrammen ca. 30 GB groß derzeit.
> 
> Wo das Thema hier schonmal angeschnitten wurde: Wie kann man es schaffen, dass Windows alle Programme automatisch auf einem anderen Laufwerk installiert? Und was ist mit bereits in Windows integrierten Programmen, die sich ja ebenfalls im Programm-Ordner befinden? Kann man das irgendwie mit einem Programm schon so installationsfähig auf eine DVD brennen, wie man es bei XP mit nLite konnte?



Ich setz Win7 und ne 80gb x25 ein und hab trotz 10% Reserve noch WoW+Steam mit öhm 3 oder 4 games installiert. Damit ist die Voll.

Umbiegen von Pfaden ist im Normalfall kein Problem wobei man ja bei den meißten Programmen auswählen kann wohin die sollen.[1]

Ich selbst hab nur sämtlich TMP Pfade umgelegt da ich keine WriteOps auf meiner haben will. Das geht relativ einfach. Das hat man sich auch schnell gegooglet.

Meine generelle Empfehlung an alle die sich eine SSD zulegen wollen: Im Desktopbetrieb ist vorallem die Randomread-Leistung wichtig und nicht die sequentielle. Weiterhin sollte man SSDs nicht oft beschreiben/löschen da sonst ungewollte Einbrüche in der Write-Leistung enstehen können (ohne TRIM wobei TRIM hier auch kein Heilmittel ist da zwar die Schreibleistung aufrecht erhalten bleibt aber dafür die Löschzeiten steigen  ). 
Was aber das allerwichtigste ist: Googled erst eine Runde was man alles Tweaken sollte: Suchindizierung, Timestamps, Temp-Pfade - sind hier nur paar Sachen die die Leistung verbessern.

Zum Quote: es gibt in Vista ein intergriertes Tool welches ich verwendet habe um das deutsche Sprachpaket in mein engl. Iso (MSDNAA -.-) zu intergrieren. Da kann man auch Treiber oder Programme mit reinpacken. Das ganze nennt sich Microsoft AIK. Dafür benötigt man aber etwas Recherche . [2]

mfg,
xEbo

[1] http://www.win-tipps-tweaks.de/cms/...emp-ordner-auf-andere-partition-verlegen.html
[2] http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/software/2009/anleitung_windows_7_upgrade_studenten/


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. März 2010)

danke für den link

nun die Frage:
was empfehlt ihr? (hab inzwischen genug reserven )
*Corsair Reactor* oder *Intel Postville*?


----------



## iGreggy (22. März 2010)

Ich kenne die Reactor nicht, von den Daten her würde ich sagen nicht schlecht. Hab aber keine Ahnung welcher Controller darin werkelt und wie gut sie bei den Random Zeiten liegt, aber theoretisch sollte sie nicht schlecht sein, vor allem das 120 GB finde ich schön.

Hab aber auch eine Frage. Eine SSD würde sich für mich schon lohnen. Hab hier ein 15" Notebook, ist mein Hauptsystem. Dokumente, Musik etc. habe ich auf einem USB Stick, der wird aber in paar Wochen fürs Netzwerk frisch gemacht damit ich das Ganze auf mehrer Rechner und Systeme verteilen kann. Warum führe ich nachher aus. Spiele hab ich außer Starcraft und Dawn of War 1 keine drauf. Die GPU ist dafür nicht zu gebrauchen. Ergo können 80GB reichen. Als OS kommt Windows 7 in der 32-bit Variante, an Trim sollte es also nicht scheitern. Jetzt habe ich zwei Probleme. Zum einen nutze ich auch Linux, zum anderen bearbeite ich Videos. Linux kann den Trimbefehl, jedoch wird dieser nicht von den Platten unterstützt, fehlt wohl in der Firmware. Kann ich es trotzdem nutzen? Normalerweise wird das Ding damit sicher nicht tot geschrieben, das ist vorbei. Es geht nur um den Leistungsverlust, und ich weiß nicht ob man, wenn man neu aufsetzt (was bei Linuxsystemen öfters vorkommen kann) die Partition sicher löschen kann um alle Zellen neu zu leeren. 

Denkt ihr eine SSD eignet sich für Linux ebenso? Wollte vermutlich im Sommer eine holen, eventuell Intel 3. Generation, vllt aber auch eine andere. 

Danke für eure Auskünfte im Voraus.
Grüße Gregg


----------



## Torr Samaho (22. März 2010)

win7 hat platz g enug auf ner postville. ich überlege, ein image des frisch installierten systems auf die normale festplatte zu ziehen, damit ich es bei bedarf (wenn windows langsam zugemüllt wird) ohne viel aufwand erneuern kann. ein paar alte shooter, die ich gerne spiele, noch dazu, und mit ihren für heute eh geringen anforderungen starten die praktisch auf klick.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. März 2010)

wie sieht das eig mit der TRIM - Unterstützung im RAID 0 aus?
sonst würde ich mir clevererweise zwei 60-er holen => ~500MB/s
statt eine 120GB von Corsair für den selben Preis


----------



## Semme (26. März 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> wie sieht das eig mit der TRIM - Unterstützung im RAID 0 aus?
> sonst würde ich mir clevererweise zwei 60-er holen => ~500MB/s
> statt eine 120GB von Corsair für den selben Preis



Geht leider nicht sonst hätte ich das auch gemacht. Hab jetzt ne Postville. Nur leider hab ich das gefühl, dass mein Notebook das Potential nicht ganz nutzen kann.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. März 2010)

gibt es echt keine möglichkeit für ein SSD-RAID mit Trim?


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

Musst halt die entsprechenden Hilfstools regelmäßig laufen lassen.
Bei Intel über den Sheduler sollte das z.B. nicht wirklich ein Problem sein.


----------



## Kingbase (28. März 2010)

@oldstyle, meinst du manuelles wipern oder gibts da was anderes, ich sitz hier nämlich for nem raid 0 mit 2*64gb und samsung bietet kein wiperprogramm an und die anderen gehen nicht bei mir. momentan läuft sie noch ganz gut aber was mach ich in 10-20 vollschreiben? image speicher. raid auflösen, einmal mit trim laufen lassen, wieder in nen raid legen und das ganze dann alle paar monate wenn bis dahin nicht ein raid trim treiber kommt?


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

Ich meinte manuelles Wipen. Bei den Postvilles geht das über die Toolbox in ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2010)

wieviel platz sollte auf einer ssd-idealer weise noch frei sein?
habe imo 65 GB benutzt, würde die noch etwas entschlanken, aber die 80GB Postville sollte reichen oder?

*EDIT*: wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus? hab schon von Fällen gehört bei denen ein System-crash eine geschrottet hat...
jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## robbe (30. März 2010)

Es sollten nicht mehr als 80% belegt sein, sonst sinkt die Performance.

Von so nem Fall hab ich noch nie gehört, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Es sollten nicht mehr als 80% belegt sein, sonst sinkt die Performance.
> 
> Von so nem Fall hab ich noch nie gehört, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.



ok danke 

dann würde die 80-er so gerade passen
muss mal entrümpeln.....

*ANDERE FRAGE*: wie gehe ich am besten beim Datenumzug vor?


----------



## Jakopo (31. März 2010)

Ich häng mich mal mit hier rein (gibt sowieso schon genug SSD Threads)

Meine Frage: würdet ihr sagen, dass jetzt ein lohnenswerter Zeitpunkt für die Anschaffung einer SSD ist? Zumal die Preise nach wie vor gesalzen sind. Ist davon auszugehen, dass diese in naher Zukunft sinken werden? Dann würde ich nämlich noch warten wollen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. März 2010)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal mit hier rein (gibt sowieso  schon genug SSD Threads)
> 
> Meine Frage: würdet ihr sagen, dass jetzt ein lohnenswerter Zeitpunkt  für die Anschaffung einer SSD ist? Zumal die Preise nach wie vor  gesalzen sind. Ist davon auszugehen, dass diese in naher Zukunft sinken  werden? Dann würde ich nämlich noch warten wollen.


 
also demnächst soll die neue Serie (28nm(?)) von Intel kommen,
aber wann weiß ich nicht denke so sommer
ich jedenfalls hab jetzt zugeschlagen weil mir meine Startzeiten tierisch auf den keks gehen^^

hab jetzt meine Postville 
nur die Frage.... *wie buxier ich alles ohne großes installieren auf die neue Platte?*


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. März 2010)

so ssd ist gerade zum ersten mal im betrieb 

und ich kann es nur allen empfehlen 
das ist ein Geschwindigkeitskick


----------

